# My Mollies are acting very strange



## LilD (Jun 20, 2005)

They are "sucking" at the surface of the water. I do frequent enough water changes and have a strong enough fitler that they have enough oxygen for sure. I know they are not surface breathers, but they don't look like they are gasping for oxygen.... is this normal Molly behavior?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you have a test kit check the ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite levels. Usually "sucking" for air indicates some kind of problem with the water. You may also want to check the temp of the water. If your heater has stuck this could increase the toxicity of any polluants in the water. 

Another thing to think about is have any cleaners been used near the tank lately. Like windex on the glass. I have had a tank kill from even painting the room the tank was in and having the fumes getting absorbed into the water.

No matter what has happened try a 30% water change and if you can use a gravel vac in one spot to check and see if there is a lot of debris in the gravel. If there is vac the gravel during the entire water change. If the gravel is clean just pull water and let the benefical bacteria in the gravel continue to do their job.


----------

